# How to build a Low-Cost Linux Home Server?



## IronManForever (Aug 9, 2008)

Dear Everyone. 

I stumbled upon this article when I was browsing the net. I actually searched for something similar and trust me; this is awsome. 
Now, as I may not have fully understood wether I it is permissible to post an article-written-by-a-user-in-another-forum. I fully give him/her the credit for his/her article.

As this is a tutorial, I request you to pardon me for putting in all the text.
And please bare with me for any errors in quoting the article.

User: superczar; Forum: Techenclave



> *Introduction*
> 
> Do I need a home server you ask?
> Do any of the situations below sound familiar?
> ...





Source

Moderators/Administrators are entitled to delete the thread immediately on account of any compromise with Forum Rules. 

Thank You
IronMan


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 16, 2008)

Very nice, thanks for bringing it to my notice, now let's see what I can do


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 16, 2008)

^^ Well that would be great indeed!!  An experienced linux user like yourself can change the comfiguration only for the good.  But this one feels a bit on the tougher side for begginers; including me.


----------



## Garbage (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice... Thanks !!


----------



## j1n M@tt (Aug 17, 2008)

gud article.....I was thinking abt it lately


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 17, 2008)

BTW Can any of you guys make a similar customization for the perfect Linux HTPC? Just an Idea...


----------



## topgear (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks man for the tute.
For linux HTPC needs use GeeBox
*geexbox.org/


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 26, 2008)

Have you all seen this?
*www.amahi.org/
Looks very interesting

It's based on Fedora, they say Ubuntu based version is coming soon


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 26, 2008)

How do you think Intel Atom is going to fare here ? The mobo+cpu combo set looks quite low power and cheap to me.


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 27, 2008)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> Have you all seen this?
> *www.amahi.org/
> Looks very interesting
> 
> It's based on Fedora, they say Ubuntu based version is coming soon.


Didnt like it as much as the one posted here.  I mean thats a bit of spoonfeeding which takes away the fun of linux. 



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> How do you think Intel Atom is going to fare here ? The mobo+cpu combo set looks quite low power and cheap to me.


Overkill!! I mean that would be enough. For a linux home server; you wont need that power IF you already have an old working system. 

But If one has to buy something new; Atom will be a good choice; provided the motherboard is worth it. The Atom solutions (mobo+cpu) sold generally have a board with a flavour of 945 Chipset which makes the power consumtion not-so-impressive as was promised. The processor does stay by the word; but the mobo sucks.  They may introduce a board later which would support a lot more features(x.264 decompression for example; and such things are in the line already  ) and a lot less power consumption later for desktop-atoms as well.

If they are cheap; Id probably go for Via Combo solutions with passive colling  though they are hard to find. They provide enough horsepower for a server and have damn small footprint mobos along with a power consumption that'll be close to shaming the Atom. (Yes, yes; Via Unichrome and linux dont go well together but for a home server; you wont be needing a GUI anyway; and to set it all up; the VESA driver should work.  )

Regards;
IronMan


----------



## mehulved (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow! it's so similar to what I have been thinking. Me and aditya have even started writing some material on it so we can prepare a book.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 27, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> Didnt like it as much as the one posted here.  I mean thats a bit of spoonfeeding which takes away the fun of linux.
> 
> 
> Overkill!! I mean that would be enough. For a linux home server; you wont need that power IF you already have an old working system.
> ...


Yeah. 945GC is seriously NOT the chipset for atom. Its quite horrible compared to the Atom.

I feel Sempron LE and Via mobo would work, but I am not sure about power consuption.

But hey, what about gPC ? Its hardware looks perfect to me...


----------



## abhinandh (Aug 27, 2008)

for a HTPC geexbox sucks!!!
try Linux MCE.

and I already have all components except a cabinet and  hdd.anyways it'd be cool...we can use ssh for cli or vnc client for gui(if at all the HW runc X server)


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 27, 2008)

topgear said:
			
		

> Thanks man for the tute.
> For linux HTPC needs use GeeBox
> *geexbox.org/


Yeah; If one has to play mp3's and stuff like that; but its too limited. For older systems that are good-for-nothing; this should be tried. 



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> Yeah. 945GC is seriously NOT the chipset for atom. Its quite horrible compared to the Atom.
> 
> I feel Sempron LE and Via mobo would work, but I am not sure about power consuption.
> 
> But hey, what about gPC ? Its hardware looks perfect to me...



I, well. The combo you suggested will be okay considering the cheap prices; but power consumption will be on the higher side than the Atom 945 combo. 
If one is ready to trade off the easily-configurable GFX of Intel chipset with Via; Id suggest the guy to go for Some Via Processor+Via Mobo combo. Like Epia Platform. Im not sure where exactly to look for those though. 
And gPC? Yes; that one looks pretty nice to me too.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice Tutorial,Thanks for sharing


----------



## superczar (Aug 27, 2008)

hehe, that's  my tut from TE

np Ironmanforever, sharing is always good

BTW I added some more stuff to that sever lately including a clean proxy, a music streamer and a photo album

While building the system, I went full DIY and screwed the mobo , PSU and HDDs on a piece of laminated board and stuck the thing between some books in my bookshelf.. since there are only two wires (power cable and ethernet) going to the system, cable clutter is also not a problem

Also, since the thing runs so cool, I hardwired the CPU fan to the +5V line which makes the system near noiseless


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 27, 2008)

superczar said:


> hehe, that's  my tut from TE
> 
> np Ironmanforever, sharing is always good
> 
> ...



I fully acknowledge your highness for this outstanding contribution to the linux-tech community. I sincerely apologise and take the responsibility for any inconvenience caused by this humble servant to his excellency.


----------



## superczar (Aug 28, 2008)

Damn, you are embarassing me mate


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 28, 2008)

superczar said:


> Damn, you are embarassing me mate



Offtopic: SPAMMER!!! Kick Him! Kick Him!


----------



## m-jeri (Mar 31, 2009)

well... i am bumping this coz i am going to build one next month....

need a setup like this...


----------

